# Rough strip of hair



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

I was just curious if this was normal. Lex has a strip of hair going all the way down her back, about and inch and a half wide that is very course, but shiny hair. The rest of her is very soft and shiny. Is this just her adult coat coming in? She's had it for about a week now. It's a little longer than the rest of her coat as well, and slightly wavy.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

yep thats her big girl fur


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: gsdlove212yep thats her big girl fur


Oh no...her baby fur is leaving so soon?!

How sad







lol


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark's back and part of his had all adult fur now...









It's coming in a tad wavy and is really course, it is still soft (love the all natural puppy shampoo and conditioner I have!) but it is definitely his adult fur coming in.. 

He also lost 2 teeth today at the vets.. 

He is growing up too fast for me!


----------



## Jinx913 (May 6, 2009)

Mieshka has this. We are calling it her punk phase with the Mohawk.


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

I have seen several GSDs do this. It does look pretty wierd, but it's all normal!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Stephanie17sOh no...her baby fur is leaving so soon?!
> 
> How sad
> 
> ...


The baby fur will stick around for a few more months.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

Yup. Rookie's back grew in about two weeks ago, and he lost his two front/upper puppy teeth today... hooray for the beginning of the end of the landshark days!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark has lost a few baby teeth.. Waiting for those razor K9's to disappear!

He isn't mouthy but when he grabs a toy and my hand is in the way







man, oh man.. does it hurt!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo got his big boy coat in almost overnight. It happened around 12-13 weeks. He is a sable, so the color change was dramatic. He has no more puppy fuzz at 20 weeks. All incisors are in. I got a molar yesterday, most of his adult molars are in, they came in alongside his puppy teeth, but he hasn't lost his canines yet. Here are a couple of pics of the color/coat change:
12 weeks








14 weeks


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Wow.. what a difference!!!

Stark is 14 weeks old and has lots a few molars, and has a long patch of adult fur down his back and tail.

His sides, head, leags and underbelly still have the fuzz.

I am enjoying it as it last, I know it will be gone soon and it will be awhile before I have a new puppy around!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Trent's lost all of his puppy fuzz *sigh*. At least, his fur's no longer soft but course and shiny. Now I placate myself by sitting there and petting his still soft ears.


----------



## Lomax Anderson (Jul 17, 2009)

My Abby has had a stripe of fur all the way down her back like that...and a ring on her tail like that...Looks funny now but when it all grows in she will be fine ...


----------

